# Shiltz - 2022 Lawn Journal



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

A lot of time has been spent in the yard in 2021 and now in 2022. I can't complain though, its where I want to be!

In 2021, we renovated the front lawn with Champion GQ PRG and landscaped with Perennials. The landscaping is starting to thrive being the second year. I failed to get a soil test done this year and the lawn appears to be missing something to get it dark green. I have made sure my mower blades are sharp, fertilized a few times and applied 7-0-0 Greene Effect. I plan to get a soil test done this week so I can prepare for the Fall.

This Spring we renovated the backyard with Defiance XRE TTTF, finished landscaping behind the house, made a flower garden and installed a paver patio and fire pit. The TTTF is doing fairly well. I will have to overseed in the fall where the grass is thin. I also have to figure out what to do with a couple of areas that I believe are Fairy Circles.

The last renovation will be a side yard with KBG. I purchased New Moon and Mazama from Twin City Seed Co and Bluebank from Swell Seed Co. Soon I will be building a shed, installing a sprinkler system, Glyphosate the yard over the Summer, and then seed in the Fall.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I know I said the same thing last season, but I'll say it again.... This property and its views are spectacular. Things have come along nicely!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

@jskierko Thank you! We feel lucky we live here every day. My wife jokes that we are building our own park. Im very new to the lawn care game but if I could get my lawn to be a fraction of what I see here on a daily basis I would be pretty happy! I have gained a lot of knowledge just lurking, checking out journals (your lawn looks great!), and reading the discussions.



jskierko said:


> I know I said the same thing last season, but I'll say it again.... This property and its views are spectacular. Things have come along nicely!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Warm weather for the first time this year in the mid 80s and my well decided to quit. Won't be fixed til Monday so I'm hoping my baby grass survives. Luckily I bought extra seed to overseed in the Fall. Wanted to stay off the lawn as much as possible so I decided to reclaim the driveway from the grass. Hard work but made a huge difference.


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Got my Soil Test back this week. Looks like all my nutrients are good except Nitrogen. I will definitely be doing the Nitrogen Blitz and hopefully that is all that is needed for a dark green full lawn!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful property with a view!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

pennstater2005 said:


> Beautiful property with a view!


Thank you! Views, mountains, and rivers we have plenty. Not much else!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Started building the shed replacement. The dimensions will be 12 x 16 and a huge upgrade to the existing one!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Been working on the Shed the past couple weeks. Framing is complete and will start working on the roof and siding soon.

With the heat kicking in the backyard TF is dominating the front PRG. I'm not sure if its the heat or if I didn't fertilize the front enough in the Spring. I have checked the amount of water I am putting down and it is somewhere between 1 - 1.5 inches a week. The front lawn never looked great this Spring and now has a yellow/light green look.


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

If there is such a thing as backyard domination then my new TTTF is certainly dominating the front PRG. This summer has been brutal for the front yard and I am trying to figure out water requirements for next summer. Some areas appear to be fine and others have checked out. I did find one grub when I was looking around but couldn't figure out what it was? I think I just have a lack of water issue. I'm currently watering the front yard more than 1.5 inches a week but will trying increasing that for the rest of the summer.

My plans are to overseed in the Fall with leftover Champion GQ and hopefully have a green lawn all summer long!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

Seed down day! Using a blend of New Moon, Mazama, and Bluebank. 1/3 each grass seed. I pregerminated since Tuesday evening, soaking the seed and replacing the water every 12 hours. Some of the seed was already germinating by Sunday. Today I did one last round of smoothing up the ground, applied the seed with milorganite, and then rolled the seed into the soil.

I also planted seed in pots for fun. One is the blend of grass I pregerminated, one of just bluebank, and one of just Mazama. The last two were not pregerminated and I'm curious how much longer they will take to germinate.

Now the count down begins until I have KBG babies!


----------



## shiltz (Aug 14, 2020)

The lawn now has a greenish hue. The seed germinated on day 5 and it has now been 3 DAG. My test planters all germinated in 5 days including the seed that was not pregerminated.

Mazama


Bluebank 


Pregerminated Blend


----------

